# Assassin snail baby!



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 4 assassins in my tank, but earlier today, I saw a baby assassin snail. I'm pretty sure it wasn't a baby MTS. I haven't seen any eggs around, and I hear they take forever to grow.

Anyway. I was pretty excited 

I can't seem to find it now to take a pic though. My tank is heavily planted, so I'm sure it's somewhere around.

Does anyone have experience breeding a. helena?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

where did you get the 4 Assassins? I'd love to pick some up too for my planted tanks...

Awesome if you have baby's, congrats!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

man i wnat to infect my tanks with snails... JUST so i can get the cannibal snail  those things are freakin cool. yeah where did you get that...


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i call dibs on the fry if your selling.. or what do you call baby snails?


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> where did you get the 4 Assassins? I'd love to pick some up too for my planted tanks...
> 
> Awesome if you have baby's, congrats!





sawman88 said:


> man i wnat to infect my tanks with snails... JUST so i can get the cannibal snail  those things are freakin cool. yeah where did you get that...


I saw it at the menagerie. I called a few times to ask whether or not they'd carry it again, and they said probably not. I'm sure we can convince them to carry them again if we guarantee them that we'd buy a certain number of them.
It was $10 for 4. I was considering getting 8 more. Let me know how many you guys would want so maybe I can convince harold to make another assassin order.

PS. They're not that great to get rid of snails. They're awesome looking, though. The way they chase and tackle snails is pretty cool.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be interested in them if they grow. I am trying to breed snails for them.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

juanitow said:


> I saw it at the menagerie. I called a few times to ask whether or not they'd carry it again, and they said probably not. I'm sure we can convince them to carry them again if we guarantee them that we'd buy a certain number of them.
> It was $10 for 4. I was considering getting 8 more. Let me know how many you guys would want so maybe I can convince harold to make another assassin order.
> 
> PS. They're not that great to get rid of snails. They're awesome looking, though. The way they chase and tackle snails is pretty cool.


I want some.
L


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I picked up a pair at Menagerie a few months back also.

It's not so much that they 'clean out' tanks of snails, its more like they keep the numbers down to a reasonable number. which is probably best anyway, especially for the Helenas so they can always have food. Also they will go into dormancy stages every few weeks for a few days, heavy sleepers!

I've been thinking about allowing mine to breed to sell them off, as people are interested everywhere. But I've always wondered, will they attack their own young?


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

redclove said:


> I picked up a pair at Menagerie a few months back also.
> 
> It's not so much that they 'clean out' tanks of snails, its more like they keep the numbers down to a reasonable number. which is probably best anyway, especially for the Helenas so they can always have food. Also they will go into dormancy stages every few weeks for a few days, heavy sleepers!
> 
> I've been thinking about allowing mine to breed to sell them off, as people are interested everywhere. But I've always wondered, will they attack their own young?


I doubt they attack their young. They seem to skip right over snails that just aren't worth the trouble to hunt. By the time they exceed that size, they are probably large enough that the helenas see them as one of their own. I find it really odd that helenas don't cannibalize each other. 
I think it'd be cool to breed helenas, but they grow up so quickly that it'll probably take a few months for them to reach adult size. I've heard 8-9 months.

PS. I saw two at a time earlier this week! Although these aren't confirmed because I didn't see their underside to differentiate them from the MTS.


----------

